
What are some of the great insights that you got from your heatmaps? - cheekusm
For example, I found that replacing animated user images with real user images in testimonial section has increased the attention span of the testimonial section by 3X. Looking for similar insights?
======
XCSme
Using heatmaps from the [https://usertrack.net](https://usertrack.net) tool on
its own landing page I usually notice:

* What buttons in the header are actually needed/clicked/hovered [https://i.snipboard.io/UShRbI.jpg](https://i.snipboard.io/UShRbI.jpg)

* What non-clickable elements users try to click on (eg. product images, they expect to get a lightbox, but nothing happens)

* If a specific UI element is visible enough and users know it's interactable [https://i.snipboard.io/nJ7AlX.jpg](https://i.snipboard.io/nJ7AlX.jpg)

I personally find the session playbacks a lot more insightful, because
heatmaps don't really tell the whole story, but a session playback can show
you in what order do your users read the page, what are they trying to do,
what are their last actions before they leave your site, etc.

------
tarun_anand
How did you arrive at this insight using a heatmap?

I am curious to know. This is a problem that is there is general for any
analytics feature

~~~
cheekusm
We created a heatmap and did the comparative study of the same page in two
different time periods. One before the changes and one after the changes. The
attention heatmap clearly showed a bright red color in the testimonial section
which was bluish earlier.

~~~
tarun_anand
OK so it was kind of like AB Testing but using heatmaps

~~~
cheekusm
Yep, but data drives because we knew that the testimonial section has low
engagement.

